

Categorized list of 5000 best web tools and services - arek2

I assembled a list of 5000 most useful and most popular non-free web tools and services, divided into 40 categories:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;5000best.com&#x2F;tools&#x2F;<p>The point was to create a place where users can conveniently discover useful web tools to buy, and where they can compare different possible choices.<p>I guess many of you will find your own startups on the list (and the competition).<p>Critique and feature requests very much appreciated.
======
ig1
I don't understand the use-case you're trying to solve for.

Lets say I want project management software I'd just google for market reviews
or product comparisons which will give me a much better understanding of the
differences between the products and how they'll suit my needs. Where does
your list fit into that ?

------
stankladko
Its too much - the tail of the list is crap

------
joepet
How does scoring works?

------
bobsgame
Very useful, bookmarked, thank you!

